# Looking forward to going to 'Heaven'



## Michael. (Jun 23, 2014)

.

*Looking forward to going to 'Heaven'?*





http://www.youtube.com/embed/xPJn-Rbn0HE


.​


----------



## Phantom (Jun 23, 2014)

Yep I am looking forward to going to heaven and find a few of my teachers then beating the crap out of them ☺


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Yep I am looking forward to going to heaven and find a few of my teachers then beating the crap out of them ☺




:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 23, 2014)

Not if I have to climb all those stairs......


----------

